# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  رتبه های برتر کنکور از گاج

## masood2013

سلام به همه دوستان کنکوری، میخواستم بدونم رتبه های برتر کنکور که تو آزمون های موسسه گاج شرکت میکردن، کیا بودن؟ دوستان خواهشا کمکم کنید و هر کس رو میشناسید که تو گاج بوده و تونسته تو کنکور رتبه برتر بشه، تو این تاپیک هم اسمشو و هم رتبشو بنویسید، خیلی ممنونم.

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

ببین دوست عزیز 
شما میگی رتبه برتر کنکور که تو ازمون گاج بوده 
اگه به این صورته من بهت یه لیست کامل ازاسماشون میدم اما باید یه فاکتور اساسی رو در نظر بگیری که ازمون باعث قبولیشون نبوده 
خصوصا این رتبه های تک رقمی تو چند تا ازمون ازمایشی بودن 
بعضیاشونم میلیونی پول گرفتن واسه تبلیغ 
من خودم سال گذشته گاج بودم 
اما امسال فقط سنجش ثبت نام کردم 
دلیلشم استاندارد بودن سوالات و جامعه اماری بالاست 
و اینم بدون همه چی ازمون نیست 
تا تلاش نکنی نخونی و مهمتر از اون تمرین و مرور نداشته باشی نه گاج نه سنجش نه قلمچی هیچکدوم چاره ساز نیست

----------


## J A V A D

منم با خانم کیان مهر موافقم
برای شما چه فرقی میکنه گاج چنتا رتبه برتر داده؟(البته اگه آمارشون درست باشه بد نیس بدونین ولی خیلیا واسه تبلیغ پول میگیرن در حالیکه عضو آزمونهای فلان موسسه نبودن)
پس مطمئن باشین بدون زحمت کسی با آزمون دادن موفق نمیشه

----------


## hamishe.gham

من نمیدونم برای چی این سوال رو پرسیدید اما اگر میخواید از این سوال به این نتیجه برسید که آزموناش خوبه یا نه خیلی کاره درستی نیست
بالاخره توی چند هزار نفر چند نفر هم پیدا میشن که دانش آمورانه قوی باشن و رتبه ی خوب کسب کنن(و همچین افرادی اگر هر آزمون دیگه ای هم میدادن باز رتبه برتر میشدن) اما از اون طرف هم اید در نظر بگیرید که افرادی این آزمون ها رو میدن و رتبشون چیزی شبیهه همون کارت شارژ میشه
پس نمیشه بگید که چون رتبه برتر داشته خوبه چون از اون ور رتبه هایه خیلی بد هم داشته (حالا اگر یه اطلاعاتی باشه که مثلا میانگین درصده دروس تمام بچه هایه فلان موسسه چند بوده میتونه معیار نسبتا خوبی باشه که البته بعید میدونم وجود داشته باشه)

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2

----------

